# My BNR34 Vspec pictures :)



## psy2k4 (Aug 8, 2004)

Some pictures of my 500bhp BNR34 Vspec for you


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great car man, looks realy clean. What mods did you do?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that looks brillient


----------



## psy2k4 (Aug 8, 2004)

There is a lot of mods 

- Nismo N1 Engine
- Nismo N1 Camshaft 
- Nismo N1 Pistons
- Nismo N1 T3/T4 hybrid turbos
- Nismo Decat Pipe
- Full Apexi Titanium Exhaust
- Full HKS & Greddy Piping Turbos Kit
- HKS Massive Front mounted intercooler
- Nismo Front mounted oilcooler
- HKS Induction Kit with piping
- Greddy Water piping kit
- HKS Iridium Sparkplugs
- Apexi 660cc Injectors
- Nismo fuel Pump
- Nismo N1 Oil Pump
- Apexi Power FC Full ECU + Commander
- Greddy Profec-B Boost controller
- HKS Suspensions fully adjustable

This is the list i have from last owner  car has been dyno'ed at 530bhp @ 1.2bars


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Awesome! Loving that colour :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

looks good


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Awesome mate. Love it.


Mick


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

bloody lovely that R34, looks perfect.

Very nice :clap:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very nice :clap:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome. Simply awesome.


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Gorgeous.:bowdown1: 
The only missing things are just the Nismo rear skirts to finish the look, because the engine seems to be done.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

PcT GTR Mad said:


> Gorgeous.:bowdown1:
> The only missing things are just the Nismo rear skirts to finish the look, because the engine seems to be done.


Some 14+ inch brakes wouldn't go amiss either but I'm being pedantic.


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Some 14+ inch brakes wouldn't go amiss either but I'm being pedantic.


Ohh, of course, a braking system upgrade would be good on the specs sheet.
The replacing of the Nismo sticker on the front bonnet by a proper one (with a transparent background) would be good too.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pix - car looks very clean.

Cya O!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

very nice car you have there..... beautiful


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

How could you register it in Swiss??


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice car.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

very nice


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

psy2k4 said:


> This is the list i have from last owner  car has been dyno'ed at 530bhp @ 1.2bars


How have the N1 turbos been modified out of interest?


----------



## Peter10654 (Nov 19, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> How could you register it in Swiss??


Interesting Question


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

very cool GT-R

just keep up


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> How could you register it in Swiss??


You can take register them there ,very expensive though so I'm told .Nice car great colour


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

stealth said:


> You can take register them there ,very expensive though so I'm told .Nice car great colour


Costs around 30000€ only for the registration,when you do it all legal.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Costs around 30000€ only for the registration,when you do it all legal.


Then let me get a seconde one instead . . . . .and register all in the UK


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

amazing...perfect...love it


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

It looks really nice,

But being really anal, are the rear lights and bumber a slightly lighter shade of silver than the boot and rear quarters?


----------



## jayson924 (Aug 18, 2006)

DO ANY OF YOU GUYS KNOW ANYWHERE OR HOW MUCH THE LEGALIZATION OF A R34 WOULD COST


----------



## impreziv (Jan 29, 2006)

psy2k4 said:


> - Nismo N1 T3/T4 hybrid turbos


im curious what turbos you have there. none of the Nissan/Nismo turbos were T3/T4. they all had T25 or GT25 turbine wheels.

they cant be R34-N1 turbos, because they kinda max out around 500bhp. unless they have been modified.

might be the R32 or R33 N1? or maybe the Nismo Group-A or R1 turbos?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David said:


> are the rear lights and bumber a slightly lighter shade of silver than the boot and rear quarters?



Very dark trunk i would say


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

impreziv said:


> im curious what turbos you have there. none of the Nissan/Nismo turbos were T3/T4. they all had T25 or GT25 turbine wheels.
> 
> they cant be R34-N1 turbos, because they kinda max out around 500bhp. unless they have been modified.
> 
> might be the R32 or R33 N1? or maybe the Nismo Group-A or R1 turbos?


I'm curious too.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice nice very nice

:clap:


----------



## Ookami (Jan 27, 2005)

very nice , love the coulr and wheel combo even if it has been done to death


----------



## 32rulz (Sep 16, 2006)

can anyone let me know what kind of silver is that? color code?
very nice looking, 
thanks


----------



## M_J (Sep 16, 2006)

stunning car and nice pictures :thumbsup:


----------

